

In France, Societe Generale's rogue trader is being hailed as a hero - daviday
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/jan/27/europeanbanks.marketturmoil

======
chmike
This claim is completely wrong. I'm living in France and no one around me
think he is a hero. We are completely stunned by the irresponsible games banks
play with OUR money. This is a kind French Enron scandal. Even worse, some
politician have suggested that the state refunds part of the loss !!!! This
means that every French citizen would have to pay for it.

For what concern the guy, the investigation is going on and it is pointless
and even wrong to judge him in any way now. The thing is that people are
puzzled that such thing could happen and thus the bank (ir)responsibility
attracts more attention then the guy's role in it. But this doesn't mean this
guy is considered a hero. This article is most probably written to serve a
specific purpose. See what I mean ?

------
Leon
Sounds like the French revolution lives on in the hearts of the people. Too
bad they don't realize that fraud of this level hurts them directly.

------
wallflower
"Let them eat CDO's"

